# 20.5.2b.RC1



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Roamio Pro just updated and rebooted to 20.5.2b.RC1 out of the blue. No advance warning or heads up. Didn't sign up for priority update because there wasn't one I was aware of. A release candidate update? No notable changes except for the aforementioned numbers. Que Pasa TiVo?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

ustavio said:


> Roamio Pro just updated and rebooted to 20.5.2b.RC1 out of the blue. No advance warning or heads up. Didn't sign up for priority update because there wasn't one I was aware of. A release candidate update? No notable changes except for the aforementioned numbers. Que Pasa TiVo?


Que Pasa?

Passa Gassa!


----------



## apsarkis (Nov 16, 2004)

I also just got this "update" on my Roamio Pro (I hadn't signed up for early access on this version). There was a message that came with it:
"OnePass just got better!", with a bullet item:
"Record all shows including duplicates with the Record Everything OnePass option"

No "Quick Mode" yet, to match my minis.


----------



## jbarrie (Sep 17, 2006)

Same failure as above in this thread. Updated to 20.5.2b.RC1-USA-6-840.
Update was unwanted and unexpected. Freeze occurred at 8:30 PM. Restart after 3 minutes. Turned to update screen (that looks frozen). Update completed at exactly 8:45 PM, and follwed by restart.
I don't feel lucky. The OnePass update appears to be worthless to those of us who do not use VOD (from Comcast) except for fall-back in event of program loss).


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

My Roamio basic got the RC1 update as well. 

-Kevin


----------



## RonH (Apr 19, 2002)

Same here. What's the deal with the duplicate message? I got the same OnePass just got better message in September too.

* and I'm not signed up for any early update either *


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

kbmb said:


> My Roamio basic got the RC1 update as well.
> 
> -Kevin


So did I, and as a side note, it didn't fix the audio dropout problem either.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

That OnePass feature had already been updated with the previous release. My guess is this update was to help create a demarcation between Roamio and Bolt software so they can more easily pick and choose which features to give to which.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

Hmm, my moca network is down after this update. The use this roamio to create a moca network results is a moca network that is down now and no way to bring it up


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

My Roamio Pro has become MUCH more responsive after this update.


----------



## bcronin (Dec 29, 2001)

My Roamio Plus is dead after this update. I found it frozen this morning. I pulled power and rebooted it. Then it installed the update. After the update I can't get any TV signal to display. I get the HDMI Connection Not Permitted error on every channel. This was all working fine last night. What the h*ll?
--
bc

Update: I do get a TV signal on my other TV that has a mini attached via MOCA to the Roamio, so its definitely the Roamio that is broken. I did try switching it to another HDMI input on the TV (that is working fine with my BluRay player) and still have the issue, so its not a problem with the TV or the HDMI input.

Update 2: After 90 mins on the phone with tech support going through the troubleshooting script and moving the Roamio back and forth between TV's, the conclusion is that this update seems to have caused some sort of issue with HDCP (for multiple customers, not just me). TiVo is shipping me some composite cables to use in the meantime while the issue is worked. Being a software person myself, I understand these things happen and sympathize, but its nevertheless a pain. So now we wait. To TiVo's credit, they did offer me a slide remote as compensation, but I've got one of those already so I declined.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

moyekj said:


> My Roamio Pro has become MUCH more responsive after this update.


Can you be a bit more specific? My Roamio (basic, used for OTA) downloaded 20.5.2b.RC1 late yesterday evening and was pending restart when I went to bed, but for some reason it didn't reboot until 8 or 8:30 this morning. Playing with it for a few minutes now I would say it seems pretty snappy, but I hadn't noticed any particular sluggishness before, except for the blue-spinning-circle TiVo-server nonsense which I assume should be unrelated.

For the record, 20.5.2b.RC1 still doesn't have QuickMode. My Mini V1 got that recently with 20.5.4a.RC6, and it works fine without any Bolt on my network.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

L David Matheny said:


> Can you be a bit more specific? My Roamio (basic, used for OTA) downloaded 20.5.2b.RC1 late yesterday evening and was pending restart when I went to bed, but for some reason it didn't reboot until 8 or 8:30 this morning. Playing with it for a few minutes now I would say it seems pretty snappy, but I hadn't noticed any particular sluggishness before, except for the blue-spinning-circle TiVo-server nonsense which I assume should be unrelated.
> 
> For the record, 20.5.2b.RC1 still doesn't have QuickMode. My Mini V1 got that recently with 20.5.4a.RC6, and it works fine without any Bolt on my network.


 Specifically using the Remote tabs with kmttg to get the "ToDo" list and "My Shows" list and basically any other RPC related task are quite significantly faster than I can remember. Also TS transfers from the unit are exceeding 160 Mbps for me now with all buffers busy.


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

moyekj said:


> My Roamio Pro has become MUCH more responsive after this update.


Maybe its the power of suggestion but mine seems zippier as well, especially connecting to YouTube and Amazon.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

keenanSR said:


> So did I, and as a side note, it didn't fix the audio dropout problem either.


AND it NEVER will...LOL. Another useless update from Tivo. I knew it was coming and YES, the same message about onepass has been there the last 3 or more "updates". I myself had no trouble with it. I knew it was coming and connected and after it was Pending Restart and you all know what that means. I waited till my shows were finished recording and did a restart and had no problem. JUST NOTHING NEW IN IT. NOTHING. *NOTHING*. *NOTHING...*:down:

OK, maybe the transfers to pc are faster, but I got moca now and when I did that it really started to go much fast. NOT THE BOX THOUGH...LOL. Yes, must be the power of suggestion...HA!


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

apsarkis said:


> I also just got this "update" on my Roamio Pro (I hadn't signed up for early access on this version). There was a message that came with it:
> "OnePass just got better!", with a bullet item:
> "Record all shows including duplicates with the Record Everything OnePass option"
> 
> No "Quick Mode" yet, to match my minis.


aren't RC's sort of band aid software not final release I don't the the priority page is for RC software


----------



## apsarkis (Nov 16, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> aren't RC's sort of band aid software not final release I don't the the priority page is for RC software


Which makes it even more unexpected to see a "RC" s/w build being sent to general users.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

I got it too...however, I'm really not at all happy that it decided to reboot for this update while it was recording 3 different scheduled recordings. Why didn't it wait until the middle of the night?


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Anotherpyr said:


> Hmm, my moca network is down after this update. The use this roamio to create a moca network results is a moca network that is down now and no way to bring it up


reboot your network starting with the router and each TiVo connected.
See if that helps.

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

This fixed a issue with boxes getting stuck in guided setup


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

So what's the final takeaway here? I hope the one poster with the no signal output after the update is a one off. My Plus is sitting there with the update waiting for a restart and I'm a little worried.


----------



## manhole (Apr 15, 2005)

Update installed on my Roamio Basic. No problems here.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

UCLABB said:


> So what's the final takeaway here? I hope the one poster with the no signal output after the update is a one off. My Plus is sitting there with the update waiting for a restart and I'm a little worried.


Without exception I always power cycle when I see the "pending" message. So far, so good.


----------



## bcronin (Dec 29, 2001)

The tech I dealt with from tivo said that they were getting reports of the same problem I have from other customers so I don't think it is a one off. Perhaps not common but not unique to me. 
--
bc


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like my Roamio Pro installed this last night, found the message today. Only thing I see different so far is the four boxes up on the Discovery Bar are empty.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I appear to have gotten the update this morning too. Right now my big problem is that the clock is now about 2 minutes fast. I'm missing the end of every recording it makes.

ETA: Looks like a reboot resynced the time.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Got the update on my Roamio Pro. Haven't noticed any differences. I wouldn't have even known I got the update of not for the OnePass update message. 

Came here to see what changed, but apparently no one knows.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

wrong forum


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

morac said:


> Got the update on my Roamio Pro. Haven't noticed any differences. I wouldn't have even known I got the update of not for the OnePass update message.
> 
> Came here to see what changed, but apparently no one knows.


I do it fixed an issue with guided setup


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

ajwees41 said:


> aren't RC's sort of band aid software not final release I don't the the priority page is for RC software


RC usually stands for Release Candidate, and it is the level of software that occurs after beta testing.

In effect, a Release Candidate is released saying, "this is the software we plan to issue as the actual release, please check it and let us know if you have any issues."

As a real-life example, take a look at this release schedule page (for the FreeBSD operating system). Scroll down to see the three scheduled RC releases, with RC3 being "as needed".
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.3R/schedule.html


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

midas said:


> I appear to have gotten the update this morning too. Right now my big problem is that the clock is now about 2 minutes fast. I'm missing the end of every recording it makes.
> 
> ETA: Looks like a reboot resynced the time.


I got the update some time yesterday. My clock is exactly 1 minute fast. A reboot as well as a forced network connection have not fixed it. I've had to pad all of my upcoming recordings to compensate. I missed the last minute of last night's Big Bang Theory because I had not noticed that the update happened.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

6079 Smith W said:


> I got the update some time yesterday. My clock is exactly 1 minute fast. A reboot as well as a forced network connection have not fixed it. I've had to pad all of my upcoming recordings to compensate. I missed the last minute of last night's Big Bang Theory because I had not noticed that the update happened.


I have seen people say it take 1 or more connections to fix


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've never paid attention to my TiVo clock accuracy, but after the RC update my TiVo was 20 seconds off. A reboot synced it back up with correct time.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I just want to warn everybody if your clock is fast and you reboot to fix it, the clock will go back to be a little more than a minute fast once it connects to the service. I have two Premiere 4's and one unit rebooted itself the other night and the clock has been fast ever since. 
Neither unit has received the update.

I just rebooted the one unit with the fast clock and the reboot fixed the time but went back to being fast again once it connected to the service. My other Premiere 4 has the correct time.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jed1 said:


> I just want to warn everybody if your clock is fast and you reboot to fix it, the clock will go back to be a little more than a minute fast once it connects to the service. I have two Premiere 4's and one unit rebooted itself the other night and the clock has been fast ever since.
> Neither unit has received the update.
> 
> I just rebooted the one unit with the fast clock and the reboot fixed the time but went back to being fast again once it connected to the service. My other Premiere 4 has the correct time.


Sounds like someone at TiVo didn't reset the TiVo master clock correctly when daylight savings time ended.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

@TivoSupport online is saying unplug for 30 secs. If that doesn't work, force a connection and powercycle again.

Then again earlier today @TivoSupport suggest to people to edit ALL your OnePasses to pad them  

-Kevin


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Jed1 said:


> I just want to warn everybody if your clock is fast and you reboot to fix it, the clock will go back to be a little more than a minute fast once it connects to the service. I have two Premiere 4's and one unit rebooted itself the other night and the clock has been fast ever since.
> Neither unit has received the update.
> 
> I just rebooted the one unit with the fast clock and the reboot fixed the time but went back to being fast again once it connected to the service. My other Premiere 4 has the correct time.


 What a mess! Several recordings last night started and ended too early for me screwing things up. Once I realized clock was wrong I padded shows that were still recording. I was hoping based on feedback in this thread that a reboot and a couple of net connects would fix it, but from what you're saying it's the net connect that is screwing things up. If that's the case shouldn't it affect every unit that net connects?

I just went through and added 2 min padding to end of all shows in ToDo list for next 3 days. Hopefully it will get resolved soon.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I guess I should be lucky, I'm only running 22 seconds fast. I normally pad all passes with 2 minutes anyway.

In what world did Tivo think it's ok to tie a constant internet connection to things like deleting shows (C133 errors)....but to set the flppin' clock you have to connect to the mothership?!?!

-Kevin


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

ajwees41 said:


> I have seen people say it take 1 or more connections to fix


I'm now on my 6th connection, none of which resulted in the clock being anywhere less than 55 seconds ahead.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

kbmb said:


> I guess I should be lucky, I'm only running 22 seconds fast. I normally pad all passes with 2 minutes anyway.
> 
> In what world did Tivo think it's ok to tie a constant internet connection to things like deleting shows (C133 errors)....but to set the flppin' clock you have to connect to the mothership?!?!
> 
> -Kevin


Drifting pc clock - such a serious problem..... in 1990.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My clock is currently correct on both my Roamio (20.5.2b) and Premeire (20.5.2a), but my recordings have been ending about a minute early. The time on both boxes is currently correct though and the last connection was about 8 hours ago. 

Fortunately I always pad a minute, but unfortunately my Heroes recording didn't actually record an extra minute because of a several year old bug where recordings frequently ignore 1 to 4 minute padding if there is back to back recordings on the same channel. 

By the way, when I called in to ask TiVo about this, they said it's a problem with this update and they are working on a new software update, which obviously isn't the case as people are seeing a problem who didn't get the update.


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

6079 Smith W said:


> I'm now on my 6th connection, none of which resulted in the clock being anywhere less than 55 seconds ahead.


It took about a dozen forced connections, but my Roamio Pro clock is now right on the money.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

moyekj said:


> What a mess! Several recordings last night started and ended too early for me screwing things up. Once I realized clock was wrong I padded shows that were still recording. I was hoping based on feedback in this thread that a reboot and a couple of net connects would fix it, but from what you're saying it's the net connect that is screwing things up. If that's the case shouldn't it affect every unit that net connects?
> 
> I just went through and added 2 min padding to end of all shows in ToDo list for next 3 days. Hopefully it will get resolved soon.


Yep a reboot corrects the time but as soon as it connects to the service the time goes back to being wrong. I tried another reset and got the same results. It also does not matter how many times you connect to the service the time will not be correct. My other Premiere has the correct time. Go figure.


----------



## mccoydl (Dec 23, 2014)

Mine is very slow after this update. Especially when I select any of my shows it takes forever to bring up and play, delete, etc. Anyone else experience these issues? Is it possible to roll back the upgrade?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Jed1 said:


> Yep a reboot corrects the time but as soon as it connects to the service the time goes back to being wrong. I tried another reset and got the same results. It also does not matter how many times you connect to the service the time will not be correct. My other Premiere has the correct time. Go figure.


 Just timed it and currently my Roamio Pro is exactly 1:10 too fast compared to my PC which is on atomic time. Can't check other series 4 TiVos right now as they are in use. Sounds like this clock issue deserves its own thread as it seems to be more than just related to a software update.

EDIT: You're right about reboot. As soon as reboot completed the clock was still off, but then I sat watching it and it quickly adjusted to the correct time and now is exactly right. So looks like the key right now is to avoid net connect for as long as possible. Probably best strategy is to do a net connect and then a reboot to get about 24 hours before you have to repeat.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

mccoydl said:


> Mine is very slow after this update. Especially when I select any of my shows it takes forever to bring up and play, delete, etc. Anyone else experience these issues? Is it possible to roll back the upgrade?


My Roamio is very slow tonight also. This just started. I get the spinning graphic for 5 - 10 seconds whenever I select a show.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Sounds like this clock issue deserves its own thread as it seems to be more than just related to a software update.


There's already a thread for it.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10685336


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

There is no difference between 20.5.2b.RC1 than 20.5.2a as far as speed or anything! My mini has 20.5.4a.RC6 with the pretty AND USELESS new channel logos on the guide.... I think this is what is on The Bolt (an interim box to suck some more money from us customers (not me!). Again they have pushed out a useless update. I keep a log. The last 4 updates did nothing. The update in 02-2015 added the onepass and the next one cleaned it up a month later.

The time problem is just Tivo being careless as usual. It happened 3 times this week starting with the time change. When they fix it (they say they use the Atomic Clock...LOL) forcing a connection syncs the time. 

If it wasn't for the six tuners all buffering all the time and the 450 hours of HD, I would put it in the chipper. I hate the Comcast X1, but when they go to mpeg-4, there will be more space on those boxes.

I did not get a Lifetime and I have already paid them $600 in monthly fees between my first XL4, which was so slow i got rid of it in 18 months and replaced it with a Roamio Pro. I called to demand a Lifetime for $99 and they told me it would cost me $599. AFTER PAYING THAT ALREADY. All these people who payed practically nothing for how many years getting a great deal makes me so mad. Emailing the CEO. Of course it will just go to useless ERT, if anyone knows what that is...I sure do!!!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

morac said:


> There's already a thread for it.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10685336


 Ahh, thanks. I never visit the Help Center so wouldn't have found it myself.


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

Running 20.5.2b and now my clock is also incorrect. A forced connection will set it correctly (according to other atomic clocks) but then it runs as much as 2 minutes fast after about 24 hours. Of course the next daily connection will fix it but any programs recording before the next connection may be off.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

My recordings have been getting the ending clipped off since the update, so I must be experiencing the same clock problems. TiVo needs to fix this ASAP.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> There is no difference between 20.5.2b.RC1 than 20.5.2a as far as speed or anything! My mini has 20.5.4a.RC6 with the pretty AND USELESS new channel logos on the guide....


In settings, disable the channel logos. That's the "A", guide settings.


----------



## HiRoller (Jan 10, 2004)

I having a lot of delays and tivo circles. To the point where a search for a show aborted with an error message that the search service was unavailable. Seemed like it timed out. I'm not seeing channel logos and can't find a setting for them.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HiRoller said:


> I'm not seeing channel logos and can't find a setting for them.


Currently need to be using a BOLT or a Mini w/ software version 20.5.4(a?) or later to have channel logos.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> In settings, disable the channel logos. That's the "A", guide settings.


I said they were useless. They are pretty and no need to get rid of them. Again, these are the things they work on?


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

HiRoller said:


> I having a lot of delays and tivo circles. To the point where a search for a show aborted with an error message that the search service was unavailable. Seemed like it timed out. I'm not seeing channel logos and can't find a setting for them.


I never search on the tivo. Have other devices for that. Yes, circle spinning at times. Not me now. Not any different than before. When the circle spins it usually means the box is communicating with the servers FOR ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. That is my theory and I am unanimous in that!


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

Just another data point. My Roamio Plus is very slow after this update too. I'm getting the blue circle spinning for any My Shows group selection now with 30-40 second delays. I had no speed complaints whatsoever before this update. They need to fix this ASAP. It's making my Tivo HD seem fast.



mccoydl said:


> Mine is very slow after this update. Especially when I select any of my shows it takes forever to bring up and play, delete, etc. Anyone else experience these issues? Is it possible to roll back the upgrade?


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, the problem returned with the last 'update', which also strangely included a message telling me that One Pass has 'improved', except I was sent the identical message a month or more ago.

Methinks something got SERIOUSLY screwed up in the last update.

My Roamio is currently about as responsive as a computer running Windows 95.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

My Roamio Pro has started pixelating in the last couple days, since this update was applied. Here's hoping a power-down and reboot resolves it.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

FWIW, this magically cleared up on my Roamio around 1:05 PM PST without connecting to the service, as far as I can tell.

It seems the issue was with TiVo's servers, not the local machine.

Why my looking inside a folder should require a connection to the TiVo servers is a pretty serious issue which I'm sure TiVo will never address.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

samccfl99 said:


> There is no difference between 20.5.2b.RC1 than 20.5.2a as far as speed or anything! My mini has 20.5.4a.RC6 with the pretty AND USELESS new channel logos on the guide.... I think this is what is on The Bolt (an interim box to suck some more money from us customers (not me!). Again they have pushed out a useless update. I keep a log. The last 4 updates did nothing. The update in 02-2015 added the onepass and the next one cleaned it up a month later.
> 
> The time problem is just Tivo being careless as usual. It happened 3 times this week starting with the time change. When they fix it (they say they use the Atomic Clock...LOL) forcing a connection syncs the time.
> 
> ...


The main reason for the RC was to fix the guided setup hanging


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> The main reason for the RC was to fix the guided setup hanging


That doesn't make much sense. They pushed it to existing users, and existing users have already gone through guided setup.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

dougdingle said:


> That doesn't make much sense. They pushed it to existing users, and existing users have already gone through guided setup.


What if you needed to redo guided setup? I only wrote what they said


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

moyekj said:


> Just timed it and currently my Roamio Pro is exactly 1:10 too fast compared to my PC which is on atomic time. Can't check other series 4 TiVos right now as they are in use. Sounds like this clock issue deserves its own thread as it seems to be more than just related to a software update.
> 
> EDIT: You're right about reboot. As soon as reboot completed the clock was still off, but then I sat watching it and it quickly adjusted to the correct time and now is exactly right. So looks like the key right now is to avoid net connect for as long as possible. Probably best strategy is to do a net connect and then a reboot to get about 24 hours before you have to repeat.


My Premiere made a service connection at 5:50PM and the clock is now correct. I was going to mess around with it earlier but I decided to just let it go as the next recording scheduled on that unit is on Monday. I was starting to worry as I record some back to back recordings on a couple of channels. No need to worry as all is right with our world again.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

dougdingle said:


> FWIW, this magically cleared up on my Roamio around 1:05 PM PST without connecting to the service, as far as I can tell.
> 
> It seems the issue was with TiVo's servers, not the local machine.
> 
> Why my looking inside a folder should require a connection to the TiVo servers is a pretty serious issue which I'm sure TiVo will never address.


YES IT'S MAGIC. TIVO S*ITTY PROGRAMMING MAGIC. Been fighting them for years about the ridiculous control they have over the local box. USELESS. THEY DO WHAT THEY WANT.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> What if you needed to redo guided setup? I only wrote what they said


Redo guided setup? That is called the NEXT UPDATE!


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

My Roamio Plus rebooted in the middle of the day for no apparent reason. I didn't see that happen with previous releases.


----------



## russellg1964 (May 4, 2015)

Does anyone have this update and on comcast? I just looked and I have the update. My xfinity on demand does not work on either my premiere or my roamio plus after the update.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

russellg1964 said:


> Does anyone have this update and on comcast? I just looked and I have the update. My xfinity on demand does not work on either my premiere or my roamio plus after the update.


No ones does for days now. Check the Help forum and you will see all the posts. No, it is has nothing to do with 2b, which came out over a week ago.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

jonw747 said:


> My Roamio Plus rebooted in the middle of the day for no apparent reason. I didn't see that happen with previous releases.


Sh*t happens. Reboots can be caused by high DB levels or a small problem with the hard drive (so tivo says). It does not happen very often to my Roamio Pro and I am always over 90% full on a 3tb drive.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

samccfl99 said:


> Sh*t happens. Reboots can be caused by high DB levels or a small problem with the hard drive (so tivo says). It does not happen very often to my Roamio Pro and I am always over 90% full on a 3tb drive.


It happened again. Nothing has changed in my setup other than that the firmware upgrade.

If others are seeing random reboots, then maybe it's a problem with the firmware. If not, maybe it's something with my unit.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jonw747 said:


> If others are seeing random reboots, then maybe it's a problem with the firmware. If not, maybe it's something with my unit.


I've had 2 lockups requiring reboot since 20.5.2b.RC1 rolled-out to my Roamio Pro, but, unfortunately, the software change was concurrent with signal issues developing on my Comcast cable TV service (now confirmed as a physical cable issue affecting the whole neighborhood), so there's no way to know if my lockups were 2b or not 2b.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> so there's no way to know if my lockups were 2b or not 2b.


I hereby dub this the "Hamlet Issue"


----------

